

God Particle Fails to Show Up, Stephen Hawking May Have Won His Bet - g-garron
http://walyou.com/god-particle/

======
zoowar
The bet was that the LHC would 'never' find the flying spaghetti monster
particle, so while the LHC is still operational, he will have to wait to
collect.

